# WNBA Season Opener



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

The Season kicks off tomorrow. Afternoon game on ABC for all you folks out there.


----------



## ThreePointer (May 5, 2008)

Liberty lost to Suns 77-64, BOO! How did your team do?


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

I've been a Chicago Sky supporter once they came into the league. Two expansion type seasons behind them and this year they should make a real push. Not a good start though with the loss to Seattle.


----------

